#ubuntu-au 2011-08-15
<somethinginteres> head_victim: sorry about missing last night's meeting. I see the Team Report remains incomplete for July. I will work on that now. 
<head_victim> somethinginteres: thanks for that, I actually missed the meeting myself due to some short notice of some family issues.
<head_victim> Actually just doing up a tweet for the doc jam now though
<somethinginteres> head_victim: I missed it due to only now feeling recovered from a rather nasty cold
<head_victim> It's going around at work at the moment again as well
<somethinginteres> head_victim: yeah it seems like its hitting everyone atm
<somethinginteres> head_victim: so, so far we have a translation and documentation jam in the works. Any others? 
<head_victim> That's all I'm aware of.
<sagaci> yep
<head_victim> Unfortunately I'm at work for the weekend or I would ahve asked the local LUG for interest in an installation jam.
<head_victim> Mind you last time I asked them if there was any interest in actually doing anything there was no response, not even a negative one.
<sagaci> there's only so much you can do
<somethinginteres> sagaci: this is true. Just curious if I missed anything :) 
<head_victim> somethinginteres: unless you're offering ;)
<somethinginteres> head_victim: haha not at this stage. The PhD proposal is taking all my time :P I will be attempting to participate in both currently being run by others though. 
<somethinginteres> I'll do all I can just so I don't have to keep seeing "Wastebasket" instead of "rubbish bin" :)
<head_victim> Hah if you're on anything natty or newer you won't see it :D
<somethinginteres> head_victim: wonderful! 
<head_victim> You've really got sagaci and jaddi to thank for that, they've done awesome work.
<sagaci> i'm nearly 20%
<sagaci> and nearly top rosetta contributor, by karma
<sagaci> but then you look at people who've sustained 100,000+ karma over years of contribution and it puts it into perspective
<head_victim> I like to maintain a solid 8000 or so 
<sagaci> it's hard to grasp i've clicked on translation strings about 60,000 times
<sagaci> in the past 5 months
<somethinginteres> crazytown
<somethinginteres> I need to be doing more bug fixing but my programming skills are limited 
<somethinginteres> The July Team Report has been completed, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/TeamReports/11/July
<sagaci> thanks
<somethinginteres> sagaci: no problem
<head_victim> somethinginteres: nice work on the team report 
<somethinginteres> head_victim: thanks
<head_victim> It's been really good these last few months having more people involved. 
<somethinginteres> head_victim: glad to help 
#ubuntu-au 2011-08-16
<head_victim> fabricator4: what do you think of the mission statement? Is it approaching what you had in mind when you were first thinking of it? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MissionStatement#Consolidation
<benonsoftware> I actually like the Mission Stament
<fabricator4> Hi,  Yes, that's what I had in mind.  WD
<head_victim> fabricator4: kyphi has put in some further comments so if you had anything to add please let  me konw
<head_victim> I don't mind us looking at the administrative side of things like this but don't want to get bogged down in the how and why at the expense of having people out in the public meeting, greeting and promoting :)
<head_victim> benonsoftware: apparently they migrated the loco server from one machine to another recently and is probably the cause of the missing event. I'm waiting to hear if it will be reinstated or if we need to recreate the event, as soon as I know I'll let you know. I just thought I'd give the update to you as well.
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Thanks for that info
<head_victim> Apparently a few things went missing so it's not just us.
<benonsoftware> Thats good :)
<benonsoftware> See you all
#ubuntu-au 2011-08-18
<somethinginteres> FYI all http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/717
<sagaci> head_victim: ping
<sagaci> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot - might have already seen the new development mootbot
#ubuntu-au 2011-08-20
<sagaci> so I was at the local bakery just then getting a couple of pies, there was this random guy who came up to me and asked if I had been using ubuntu
<sagaci> greatest "wat" moment
<nicky> morning
<fabricator4> Does anyone have the torrent link for 11.04 32bit server download?  The link on the official pages isn't working. :-(
<fabricator4> S'ok, I found it on one of the mirrors... :-/
#ubuntu-au 2012-08-16
<adasiek_abix> hi to everyone, I'm from Poland and want to speak about Linux in education in Australia
<adasiek_abix> I have found: http://linux.org.au/education
#ubuntu-au 2012-08-17
<head_victim> adasiek_abix: actually the website you found is probably one of the better places to start. If you look at the top link "get involved" you'll find a link to a mailing list.
<head_victim> adasiek_abix: I'd suggest sending an email to that list to ask the question. Give as much detail about what and why you're asking and hopefully you get a good response.
<head_victim> sagaci: did you have the 4g modem being discussed on the ML?
<sagaci> I do but I don't haven't had it with me for a few weeks and I "solved" the problem by buying a gateway to plug the USB into
<sagaci> way too fiddly to get working
<head_victim> Ah ok, I did remember you having problems at one stage but wasn't sure if you fixed them or not
#ubuntu-au 2012-08-19
<abix_adamj> hello to everyone, I'm from Poland
<abix_adamj> I'm looking for informations about using Linux in education in Australia
<abix_adamj> in Poland, I'm a volenteer in http://fwioo.pl - non-government organization, which try to put open source in education
#ubuntu-au 2013-08-16
<ReggieMan> Why are there duplicate executables and scripts in jdk's bin folder and jre(within jdk)'s bin folder? Which copies should I install?
<ReggieMan> The duplicates are ControlPanel, java, javaws, jcontrol, keytool, orbd, pack200, policytool, rmid, rmiregistry, servertool, tnamserv and unpack200. All are executables except jcontrol which is a shell script and ControlPanel which is a shortcut to jcontrol.
<Noskcaj> ReggieMan, #ubuntu is a better place to ask
<ReggieMan> Sometimes, but usually it's very crowded/
#ubuntu-au 2014-08-17
<e1e> hi
<OERIAS> Ah shit the neighbour smeared shit all over the toilet seat.
#ubuntu-au 2016-08-16
<Makulit> Gidday. This might not be the right place to ask, but I will give it a run, I'm sure someone will tell me if it isn't :) I am setting up a hobby web/e-mail/ftp server and have being looking at the various distros available. I have come down to three choices: Ubuntu Server, FreeBSD and CentOS. I am not wanting to launch an advocate war, just want to know why people here would choose Ubuntu over the other two distros.
<blahdeblah> Makulit: You won't get many avocate wars here. I use Ubuntu because I like the works-out-of-the-box feel, and the very large range of packages in the archive.
<blahdeblah> And it gets timely security updates, but I'd guess the others on your list do as well.
<blahdeblah> I choose Linux over FreeBSD because that's what I've used for the past 23 years (man I feel old), and I choose Ubuntu over CentOS because I find the package management easier.
<blahdeblah> Makulit: And I work for Canonical, so you should take all that with a grain of salt. ;-)
<Makulit> blahdeblah, heh no problems.
<Makulit> Ok, appreciate the reponses. It (responses) is part of my deciding factor on which to choose :) I have been to the relevant IRC channels for the other distros on various IRC networks, and pretty much found them very elitist. They are not very receptive to newbies at all. I have used FreeBSD on my latop (just mucking around with it), never used CentOS. One thing that put me off CentOS was lack of down-loadable documentation, it 
<Makulit> (from what I could find) is all online. I prefer something I can print (pdf) and mark pages, references etc.
<Makulit> Does ubtuntu have the multiple terminal windows like FreeBSD does? Where you can open multiple terminals using the F keys?
<blahdeblah> Makulit: yes, definitely
<blahdeblah> Although, I prefer screen or tmux
<Makulit> Ok no problems. Apologies for the delay, been dealing with a customer of sorts. 
<Makulit> Another question: How do you guys mask your IP's, like @unfilliated/blahdeblah for example.
<blahdeblah> Freenode does that automatically when you're a registered user
<Makulit> Hmm mine hasn't changed even though I registered, I am guessing you mean registered with NickServ.
<blahdeblah> yep; can't remember what you have to do to register nowadays - ask in #freenode maybe?
<Makulit> So it is a different thing then nickserv yeah?
<blahdeblah> No, pretty sure nickserv is what controls it
<Makulit> Ok no problems. Thanks.
<Makulit> Being looking through the Ubuntu Server Guide, in respect to the install option of: 'Install security updates automatically' - Can this (after install obviously) be Cron'd to happen at a certain time?
<Makulit> I am guessing yes, but want to make sure.
#ubuntu-au 2016-08-17
<blahdeblah> Makulit: The mechanism under 16.04 doesn't use cron, but essentially, yes.  However, by default it randomises over a long period in order to even out the load on the archive servers.
<Makulit> Bugger. Because of my plan, I really would prefer to set things like that to happen between 1AM and 7AM.
<Makulit> So if Ubuntu Server does not have cron, what does it use to automate tasks?
#ubuntu-au 2019-08-18
<rakibul> Hello All.
